# bunnies need new home



## softwater (Aug 31, 2008)

I have 2 wonderful Holland Lops that need a new home. They are very sweet and friendly. One is a male named Goliath, and he is tan/light brown. The other is a female and she is black. Her name is Cutie Pie. They are ages 2 and 1, respectively.


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

First of all welcome to the forum! Second a mod will move this to the rescue me section for you and thirdly why do you want to get rid of them


----------



## Leaf (Aug 31, 2008)

We also need a location, as our membership here on RO is very widespread.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Where are you? Are the bunnies spayed or neutered? We neeed more info to help!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Nov 4, 2008)

Are they bonded? Are they both fixed?


----------

